
Blending features in Canvas - mxfh
http://blogs.adobe.com/webplatform/2013/01/28/blending-features-in-canvas/
======
mmastrac
Now this is the right way to get changes into the spec:

"In addition to creating the spec, we also implemented it in WebKit and
Firefox and are working on getting it enabled in Chromium. Browsers that don’t
support this feature will ignore the setting. Blending is hardware accelerated
where possible so it should not impact performance of your application."

